# Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat



## Almbauer (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
ich bin 56 Jahre alt, lebe in der Opelstadt Rüsselsheim, genauer gesagt in einem Vorort Namens Königstädten.
Schon seit je her begeistern mich Tümpel, Miniteiche, mit Wasser gefüllte Wannen und Kübel und große Teiche. Schon bald nach unserem Einzug ins neue Reihenhäuschen mußte ein Miniteich her. So entstanden im Garten recht schnell, zwei kleine Fertigteiche mit kleinen Bachläufen.
Nach fast 10 Jahren muß jetzt einer von den kleinen Teichen einem größeren weichen, wobei ich überlege diesen kleinen Teich mit dem größeren zu verbinden. Nun zu meiner ersten Frage, wie kann ich diese beiden Fertigteiche miteinander verbinden. 
Anbei ein paar Bilder von den zwei Teichen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## katja (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

hallo michael :willkommen im forum 

aus welchem material sind die beiden becken denn? wenn es verschiedene materialien sind, wird es denke ich schwierig. auf dem einen hebt _der_ kleber und auf dem anderen nicht und umgekehrt :?

warum eigentlich fertigteiche?  mit folie hättest du kein verbindungsproblem und könntest nach lust und laune gestalten


----------



## Darven (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael,
herzlich Willkommen im Club 

Meine Idee: kannst Du die auf verschiedenen Ebenen anlegen und dann evtl. durch einen kleinen Wasserfall das ganze verbinden?  Oben Filterebene mit Pflanzen unden Riesen-Kois , aber wie gesagt ist nur eine Idee


----------



## Joerg (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael,
herzlich Willkommen.

Wenn du die Teiche etwas überlappst und ein leichtes Gefälle in die richtige Richtung machst, sollte das ohne viel Aufwand möglich sein.


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichis


verbinden würde ich so:



teich - flansch  - rohr - teich

oder 

teich - flansch - rohr - bach - teich

oder 

teich - regentonnenverbinder - schlauch -regentonnenverbinder - teich




der ältere teich wird wohl aus PE sein da ist dann nix drinn mit kleben


----------



## Almbauer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo,
erstmal vielen dank für die nette Begrüßung und die guten Tipps.
Mit Kleben denke ich auch, das wird nix, schon gar nicht dauerhaft.
Die Idee mit dem Wasserfall werde ich heute mal Testen, werde den kleinen Teich etwas schräg stellen, füllen und mal schauen wie breit der Wasserüberlauf dann ist.
Aber auch die teich - flansch - rohr - teich Idee werde ich mal überlegen.
@Katja 
bin wohl zu spät auf das Forum gestossen, sonst wäre es wohl ein Folienteich geworden, dachte da ich wenig Platz habe ist ein Fertigteich besser, nun da er so im Garten rumliegt sieht er doch etwas winzig aus, deshalb auch die Idee mit dem zweiten Teichlein.
Aus welchem Material die beiden Teiche sind kann ich nur bei dem neueren Nachschauen.
Herstellerangabe:
Oase Teichschale Aralsee (Usbekistan) Gartenteich. Zum ersten Mal ist es gelungen, eine Kunststoffverbindung aus Hochdruck-Polyethylen zu schaffen, welche garantiert abrieb-, stoß- und witterungsfest ist!   
@Darven
Idee "Oben Filterebene mit Pflanzen unten kleine __ Moderlieschen" ist gut, bei Filterebene mit Pflanzen hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen, die stelle ich aber wenn es so weit ist.

So nun treten wir in die Test und Bauphase, wenn Interesse besteht werde ich euch auf dem laufenden halten

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Moonlight (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum 



Almbauer schrieb:


> ...wenn Interesse besteht werde ich euch auf dem laufenden halten



Was für eine Frage ... natürlich besteht Interesse  Immer her mit den Bildchen ...

Mandy


----------



## sprinter616 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Morgen und herzlich willkommen in diesem wässrigen Forum

Denke auch das das mit kleben nix wird als Dauerlösung!!!

Ich würde auch wie bereits erwähnt auf Tankdurchführungen oder Folienflansche zurück greifen!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## katja (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

du könntest auch folgendes machen:

1. becken ziemlich hoch einbauen, leicht schräg, damit das wasser in das zweite, tiefer liegende becken plätschert und von dort in einen schönen folienteich läuft


----------



## Kolja (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael,

herzlich Willkommen.

Ich würde noch mal überlegen, ob du nicht doch einen Folienteich bauen möchtest. Du wärest viel flexibler beim Bauen und könntest den Teich nach deinen Wünschen gestalten.
Auch der Einbau des großen Beckens wird nicht einfach sein.

Das große Becken ist doch neu. Kannst du es nicht zurückgeben?


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael,

herzlich :Willkommen2

Beide Becken sind aus PE - da kannst Du das "Kleben" als Laie leider abhaken.


----------



## Almbauer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

mmmh...wieder nur gute Tipps, vor allem der "becken ziemlich hoch einbauen, 
leicht schräg, damit das wasser in das zweite, tiefer liegende becken plätschert und von dort in einen schönen folienteich läuft "
Betonung liegt auf "schönen" .......nein Spass, zurückgeben wird nicht so einfach, vor dem Einbau hab ich keine Angst (hab doch Zeit ) und auch ich habe eine Idee die ich heut nach Feierabend mal probieren will.
Dachte ich mache den Wulst vom kleinen Teich mit einer Heißluftpistole warm und quetsche ihn dann mittels Schraubzwinge und einem kleinen Brettchen in die richtige Form, las in über nacht eingequetscht und dann sehen wir morgen...Bilder kommen dann auch.

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Almbauer (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo,
gleich am Freitag am kleinen Teich mit einem Stück Brennholz und der Heisluftpistole probiert, und siehe da es ging recht gut. Auch mußte ich nicht das ganze, über Nacht eingequetsch lassen, mit ein wenig Kühlung konnte ich die Schraubzwinge gleich abmachen ohne das die gequetschte Stelle sich zurück geformt hat.
Teich ein wenig schräg gestellt und zum Test mit Wasser gefüllt, siehe da es läuft schön über den neu geformten Schnabel ab, ein kleiner Wasserfall.
Samstag bei Regen den kleinen Teich eingebuddelt und am Sonntag mit dem großen angefangen.
Geht eigentlich ganz gut ich bin nur am Überlegen wenn der große mal schön im Loch sitzt wie ich den dann Einschlämmen soll, denn der Rand wird dann press am Boden anliegen.
Hier nun ein paar Bilder vom Wochende.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Darven (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Super, warst ja wirklich fleißig!  

zeig doch mal ein Foto von weiter weg, so im Ganzen


----------



## Almbauer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo,
hier ein paar Bilder von etwas weiter wech, links der alte kleine Teich, in der Mitte das Löchlein wo das große Becken irgendwann mal hinein soll.
Das Ausheben vom Teichloch geht mühsamer voran als ich dachte, die Bodenbeschaffenheit ist alles andere als günstig, zuerst Mutterboden, dann brauner Lehm, danach eine Kiesschicht und jetzt fester schwarzer Lehm den man nur mit dem Bickel raus bekommt. Eigentlich ging nur der Mutterboden mit dem Spaten raus der Rest vergiß es . Aber ich habe es ja so gewollt, Jahre später wird wohl mal ein Fischlein drin schwimmen.


----------



## Almbauer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo,
MACH ICH ALLES RICHTIG ??
Nachdem der Fertigteich immer mehr im Erdreich versinkt, fiel mir auf das der obere Rand später plan aufliegt (siehe Bild). Dadurch kann ich natürlich nicht mehr einschlämmen.
Reichts nun, einfach an den vier Seiten, Erdrinnen bis zum Grund zu graben wo ich dann den Sand einschlämme (siehe Bild) ? Oder muss ich auf die Terrassen verzichten, was ja eine zusätzliche Auflage für die Hülle ist, und rundherum alles heraus graben?
Für Tipps wäre ich Dankbar.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hey Michael,

ich würde es wie auf Skizze 2 machen.
Du kannst die Stufen ja andeuten, aber etwas großzügiger ausbuddeln ... dann Sand rein und ordentlich wässern.

Aber mach vorher auch Wasser in die Teichschale ... sonst schwimmt die auf 

Mandy


----------



## Mathias2508 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

:Willkommen2

_Moin Micha,
ich würde das auch so wie in der 2. Skizze machen.

Da du vor hast die große Teichschale plan mit dem Boden einzulassen,würde ich an deiner Stelle 
das kleine Becken ein paar Zentimeter höher setzen.
Sonst könnte es passieren das du mit deinem großen Becken zu tief kommst und dir damit ungewollt Wasser und Nährstoffe aus dem umliegenden Rasen in den Teich gelangen._

_OT: Ich sag nur Rüsselsheimer Waffenschmiede_


----------



## Almbauer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Moin, 
Danke für eure Tipps, dachte bei der zweiten Skizze mehr daran, an vielleicht 4-5 Stellen so eine Art Rinne nach unten zu Bohren/Buddeln und ansonsten aber den Teich auf den Absätzen ruhen zu lassen. Hoffe dann, das sich der Einschlämmsand rechts und links in die Hohlräume verteilt, da ich das aber nicht sehen kann bleibt nur die Hoffnung, oder kann ich die Teichschale nach dem eintrocknen des Sandes vorsichtig wieder herausziehen ?
So wollte ich das jedenfalls bei dem kleinen Teich machen um den dann auf die richtige Höhe zu bringen, wie du schon richtig erwähnt hast Mathias.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*



> oder kann ich die Teichschale nach dem eintrocknen des Sandes vorsichtig wieder herausziehen ?



riskant, sollten die "sandwände" einbrechen, fängst du wieder von vorne an :?

außerdem müsstest du das wasser ja wieder abpumpen und wieder einfüllen...


----------



## Almbauer (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo,
muß schon wieder mal was fragen.
Mein Fertigteich verschwindet immer mehr im Erdreich und ich überlege, da ja eine Pumpe für den Bachlauf erforderlich ist, auch gleich einen Filter mit zu kaufen.
Ich dachte an den Oase Filtoclear 3000 mit einer Aquamax Eco 4000 Premium Pumpe.
Was sagt ihr dazu ?
Außer dem wollte ich den oberen kleinen Teich mit Pflanzen zu setzen und auch reichlich 
im Großen Becken einpflanzen. Über die Auswahl muß ich mir noch Gedanken machen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## katja (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

hey michael 

schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35716 beitrag 9, da wird wohl bald einer seinen oase filtomatic verkaufen wollen 

ob das der gleiche ist wie der filtoclear? 

kannst ihn ja mal anhauen 

hast du denn vor, fische einzusetzen? wenn nicht, würde eine pumpe für den bachlauf ja ausreichen


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hi Michael,
der Filter ist gerade so ausreichend, ich würde da 1-2 Nummern größer empfehlen.
Die Reinigungsintervalle sind länger, das tut auch der Biologie im Filter gut.


----------



## Almbauer (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo,
danke für den Tipp Jörg, ich werde dann den nächst größeren nehmen, den Filtoclear 6000.

Ich habe auch gestern im Prospekt von Oase herum geblättert und dabei entdeckt das mir Oase 20 Euro schenkt wenn ich Kaufquittung 
und Kopie vom Beleg zu denen schicke, nur mal so als Tipp wenn jemand ähnliches kaufen will.

Um Fische werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht herum kommen weil meine Nachbarin mir schon ständig Nachwuchs anbietet, den ich aber nicht 
angenommen habe weil mein altes Teichlein einfach zu klein war.

Für den Winter habe ich mir ein Stück von einer Rohrbegleitheizung angeschafft und damit hoffe ich das Problem "Eis" in den Griff zu bekommen.

Meine alten Pflanzen habe ich wären den Grabarbeiten im kleinen Teichlein untergebracht, siehe Bild. Die Seerose hat nun auch schon ein paar Blätter. 
Ich werde heute mal ein Bild vom Pflanzkorb machen´, der ist so ungefähr 8 Jahre alt, um euch mal zu zeigen ob das noch in Ordnung ist oder ich den neu machen muß.
Des weiteren werde ich mir jetzt mal noch ein paar Pflanzen besorgen.
Auch noch ein Bild von unserer zweiten Wasserstelle und dem Fertigteich.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hi Michael,
von den Fischen war aber am Anfang nicht die Rede.
Bei der Berechnung des maximal möglichen Teichvolumens gehen die Hersteller an die Grenze des möglichen.
Das bedeutet dann im Klartext 6000 ganz ohne Fische, 3000 mit minimalem Besatz und 1500 Liter bei Goldfischen.
Alles andere landet dann als teure Fehlinvestition in der Garage oder bei Ebay.
Filter, sind also gebraucht in deiner benötigten Größe günstig zu beschaffen.


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael,

wie kommst Du eigentlich auf die 3.000 Liter in Deinem Profil? Die Schale rechts ist von Oase - lt. Hersteller:



> Die Teichschale Aral Sea bietet mit 225 cm Länge, 178 cm Breite, 83 cm Tiefe, einem Wasservolumen von 1.000 l



Das andere Becken hat geschätzt vielleicht 200 Liter. 

Da brauchst Du doch gar keinen Filter, weil die  Becken für Fische völlig ungeeignet sind. Da reicht eine Bauchlaufpumpe für den Wasserkreislauf der beiden Becken völlig.


----------



## Almbauer (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Ohh Mann......
Rechenfehler meinerseits, die tiefste Stelle ist zwar 87cm, aber klar, nicht überall und deshalb sind es keine 3000l sonder nur 1000l, du hast vollkommend recht Christine.
Und du meinst ich soll keine Fische einsetzen, meine Nachbarin wird traurig sein.
Aber Pflanzen kommen rein und deshalb mal ein Bild meiner alten Seerose mit dem alten Pflanzkorb. Bitte schaut doch mal ob das so noch geht oder ob ich sie Umtopfen muß.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael,

zum Thema Fische: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858

Ich würde die Chance wahrnehmen und die Seerose teilen. Den toten Teil rausnehmen, ein bisschen Dünger mit reingeben und dann ist erstmal wieder Ruhe.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24339


----------



## Almbauer (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hi,
OK.....OK....keine Fische 
Aber Pflanzen sind ja auch ganz schön.
Hab heute ein Pflanzensortiment mit Seerose bei Nymphaion bestellt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Almbauer (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo,

mal ein paar bilder vom jetzigen Stand, beide Teichschalen eingeschlämmt, Pflanzen und Steine schon mal drumherum gestellt, so sollte es ungefähr aussehen. 
Sieht alles noch ein wenig kahl aus, vorallem weil noch keine Wasserpflanzen drin sind.
Ich dachte nach meinem Urlaub kommen sie, warte nun schon drei Wochen, aber nix ist gekommen.
Auch die bestellte Pumpe kommt nicht bei und so komme ich mit meiner Randgestaltung auch nicht so richtig vorwärts.
Wasser ist nach drei Wochen immer noch nicht veralgt, wundert mich eigentlich ein bißchen aber ich bin auch nicht traurig deswegen.
Schaut euch die Bilder an, bin für jeden Tip dankbar wenns um die Gestaltung geht.

P.S. 
Dank dem super Forum habe ich hier viel gelernt und lerne immer noch.
Vielleicht sollte man, da ich ja nun nicht mehr so viele Fragen habe den Fred in die Rubrik
Miniteiche verschieben.

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Almbauer (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hi,
kleiner Zwischenbericht, Pumpe ist nun angekommen, Bachlauf ist in Betrieb und zum Wochenende hin sollen die Pflanzen kommen.
Großes Einpflanzen ist dann angesagt, bin schon gespannt.
Vorher...Nachher Bild


----------



## lissbeth66 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Na das sieht doch gut gelöst aus. Also mir gefällt es richtig gut 

LG karin


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Das kann sehr hübsch werden. Bin gespannt, was Du weiter bastelst.


----------



## Almbauer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Guten Morgen,

am Wochenende fast alle Pflanzen eingepflanzt, dann ging mir der Spielsand aus und 
ich muß den Rest heute machen.
Bei zwei Pflanzen habe ich eine Frage, es geht um Ähriges __ Tausendblatt (Myriophyllum spicatum) und Kanadische Wasser....Rest kann ich nicht mehr lesen (Elodea canadensis).
Da steht Unterwasserpflanze, bei den anderen Unterwasserpflanzen stand dabei das sie Schwimmen. Muß ich jetzt meine Taucherbrille raussuchen um die zwei Pflanzen am Grund einzupflanzen?
Die neue Seerose habe ich in einem Pflanzkorb der mit Zeitung ausgelegt wurde, in Spielsand gesetzt. Wurzeln ein wenig in den Sand gedrückt und den Blattaustrieb aus dem Sand rausschauen lassen. Ein Düngerkegel dazu gesteckt und den Pflanzkorb auf eine Höhe gebracht so das die Knospe an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt. Seit Samstag hat sie sich nicht mehr verändert, das heißt, weder haben sich die Blätter aufgerollt noch ist die Knospe aufgegangen, ist das normal.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael,

die kanadische __ Wasserpest und das ährige __ Tausendblatt sind in der Tat beide Unterwasserpflanzen. Mach ein kleines Sträuschen, nimm ein doppeltes Blatt Haushaltspapier und mach ein Beutelchen draus, fülle Sand hinein, steck das Sträusschen rein und binde das Beutelchen zu, so das die Pflanze oben rausguckt. So beschwert lässt Du sie an der gewünschten Stelle ins Wasser sinken....


----------



## Almbauer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Genial......

genauso werde ich es tun, danke für den Tipp.
Und was ist mit der Seerose...............ich mach heut mal ein Bild.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael,

das mit der Seerose hatte ich überlesen. Wie tief steht die denn? Wenn sich die Blätter nicht ausrollen und auch die Knospe sich nicht regt, könnte es sein, dass sie noch nicht soweit sind, d.h. die Seerose vorher tiefer stand. Ist denn kein fertiges Schwimmblatt dabei? Welche Sorte war das noch? Und wie warm/kalt war es die letzten Tage bei Dir?


----------



## Almbauer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Christine,
die Seerose steht ungefähr 25cm tief, Oberkante Pflanzkorb, alle Blätter sind noch eingerollt, sieht man auf dem Bild. Die Temperatur die letzten Tage war nicht sonderlich warm, so ungefähr14 - 16 °C Nachts und am Tage zwischen 19 und 24 °C.
Den Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr, Zettelchen ist wohl unter die Abfall Zeitungen gerutscht.
Es ist jedenfalls eine rote Winterharte Seerose die Nymphaion mit dem Sortiment immer mitschickt.
ich hoffe die Info reicht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael,

die aufgerollten Blätter gehören auf jeden Fall unter Wasser - das sind sie wohl auch, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Die Knospe scheint mir aber eher eine verblühte zu sein. Ich persönlich würde diese Seerose etwas tiefer stellen. Kannst Du den Korb darunter nicht wegnehmen? Oder die andere daneben mit den kleinen Blättern darauf stellen?


----------



## Almbauer (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo,

erst mal ein kleines Update vom Wochenende. 
Seitliche Begrenzung angebracht und Steine mit Kies verteilt.
Restliche Pflanzen eingesetzt, sieht nun ganz anders aus.
Nur die neue Seerose macht mir Sorgen, habe sie tiefer gestellt und du hattest 
Recht Christine die Knospe war eine verblühte, aber die Blätter entrollen sich nicht
und es kommen auch keine Neue.
Kommendes Wochenende fang ich mit der kleinen Terrasse an.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael,

das wird!

Was die Seerose angeht: "_Gib sie noch ne Schanse_" - wenn es jetzt schön warm bleibt, wird sie bestimmt in Gang kommen.


----------



## Almbauer (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

So drei Wochen Urlaub sind herum...........leider,
aber ich habe nicht nur faul am Strand gelegen sondern 
meine Teichterrasse fertig gebaut.

Hier ein paar Bilder.

@ Christine die Seerose hatte ihre Chance bekommen und nach 
dem alle Blätter abgefault waren hatt sie jetzt zwei neuen
Blätter bekommen. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schwabenteich (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael, Deine Teichlandschaft ist ein richtiger Hingucker geworden, gefällt mir super! Die lauen Sommernächte können dann ja wohl kommen.


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hi,

schön geworden!

Aber statt des Stuhls würde ich mir liebe eine Matte auf die Terrasse legen - auf dem Bauch liegend sieht kann viel besser ins Wasser starren


----------



## Almbauer (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo,

bei mir blüht es, nicht viel aber mich freut´s. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Almbauer (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Schnee, Schnee und nochmal Schnee es nimmt kein Ende.


----------



## jolantha (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hi,
bei mir ist der Schnee schon weg, aber es sieht trotzdem noch alles trostlos aus !


----------



## burki (4. März 2013)

*AW: Wieder ein Neuer der viele Fragen hat*

Hallo Michael

sieht sehr schön aus!

Ein Tip noch von mir.
Lege um die Ränder Üfermatte. Sieht besser aus und der Rand kann sich nicht aufheizen und damit auch das Wasser nicht.

Ich habe es auch so gemacht.


----------

